# New Easter Backdrops, but Goodbye to Our Not So Dark Theme



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2021)

*Dark Theme Gone Wrong*​
Yesterday, April 1st, we revealed our new dark theme, but unfortunately it went terribly wrong and it was far brighter than expected.





This happened due to an unforeseen bug in the programming. You see, the brightness levels were stored in an 8-bit unsigned integer variable, so values of -1 became 255 due to integer overflow. That was our bad! Due to this mistake, we have removed the dark theme and the dark dust currency, which also had the same problem. It was very hard to get anything done as you can see from my screenshot of the forum below, which is why it's best if we completely remove both features. Thanks to everyone who sent me over 700 dark dust to help me realize what a horrible mistake we had made.
Everything was white except the tree looked like this:





*New Easter Backdrops!*​
Hopefully all of your eyes have recovered enough to see our brand new Easter backdrops.

*Springtime Serenity, Prismatic Glow, Festive Valance, Soft Cascade, Twilight Ravine*
















Backdrops are backgrounds that go behind your user information at the left (or top on mobile) of your posts. We have five blissful backdrops this time, all designed by @Vrisnem! These can now be purchased in the shop until April 9th, but they are only *temporary and will stop being displayed after April 16th* no matter when you purchased them. They will be removed from your inventory, so keep that in mind when deciding which ones to spend your bells on!

These temporary backdrops will cost *85 bells each*, except for Soft Cascade (sakura petals), which will only cost *70 bells*! You can find them in the Backdrop section of our shop here.

Meanwhile, don't forget that our egg decorating contest is still open for submissions and our forum egg hunt will start midday EDT tomorrow. In other news, if you filled out the survey from our last TBT Direct, expect the bells for that to come later today. Happy Easter and happy spring!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2021)

OMG THOSE RAINBOW BACKGROUNDS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL 
I usually skip the backgrounds but I might have to get one of these! 85 tbt is pretty reasonable


----------



## piske (Apr 2, 2021)

These backdrops are absolutely lovely! Thank you @Vrisnem ! I love the way my posts look now ^^


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 2, 2021)

The new backdrops are all so gorgeous I don’t even know which one to pick!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 2, 2021)

I really enjoyed the eye burn while it was here, but I'm also glad my eyes can finally rest haha.

All the new backgrounds look fantastic! Not sure what I should go with this time though, hmm.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 2, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I really enjoyed the eye burn while it was here, but I'm also glad my eyes can finally rest haha.
> 
> All the new backgrounds look fantastic! Not sure what I should go with this time though, hmm.


I knowww, I really want to get one, but I'm showing restraint for my birthday frag dreams lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh boy, I wonder what backdrop I’ll get.

Also you won’t admit that the April Fools joke was a joke? We aren’t that gullible.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I knowww, I really want to get one, but I'm showing restraint for my birthday frag dreams lol


They are all super gorgeous @Vrisnem has done an amazing job.

My frag dreams are Impossible but i cant waste tbt for temporary


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 2, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> They are all super gorgeous @Vrisnem has done an amazing job.
> 
> My frag dreams are Impossible but i cant waste tbt for temporary


Yes, beautiful designs, as always. And even though they are affordable backdrops this time, that's 85 tbt that I wouldn't have for my purple birthday frag. And temporary just won't work until I get it!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 2, 2021)

_ Soft Cascade _​
Now my Sakura Garden aesthetic is even more beautiful~  thank you so much! @Vrisnem


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Yes, beautiful designs, as always. And even though they are affordable backdrops this time, that's 85 tbt that I wouldn't have for my purple birthday frag. And temporary just won't work until I get it!


Wish I could help you  good luck, you will get your dream. Look at your egg collection


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 2, 2021)

those new backgrounds are all gorgeous!! no idea how i'm going to pick one but it's 85 bells i am happy to spend


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 2, 2021)

Yay thank you for the beautiful backdrops @Vrisnem !!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Loving the backdrops. This is the first time I'm seriously considering one. I feel it would look really good with my profile picture and almost any of my usual line-ups.

Also that screencap from Jeremy about what happened with 700 dust is glorious.



LittleMissPanda said:


> _ Soft Cascade _
> 
> Now my Sakura Garden aesthetic is even more beautiful~  thank you so much! @Vrisnem



I thought about you the moment I saw the sakura backdrop! Your aesthetic is gorgeous right now.​


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 2, 2021)

these are all so pretty! I can't decide which one would match my profile best ;v;


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't really have an eastery line up and I like the simplicity of the cherry blossom one!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 2, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> i cant waste tbt for temporary


this exactly. the backdrops are always beautiful, but i don’t want to spend tbt on something temporary </3


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

These backdrops are all really beautiful! Going to be hard to decide which one to choose.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2021)

might get the rainbow one even though i'd love for you guys to do permanent ones you can switch between sometimes.

and yeah that light one was awful


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 2, 2021)

Ahh i love all of the kind people I've met on here! Thank you to a friend who bought a backdrop for me! (Leaving anonymous, incase they don't want to be tagged.) ❤


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 2, 2021)

I like the gay rainbows


----------



## deana (Apr 2, 2021)

The backgrounds look great Vris!! I think Prismatic Glow is my favourite of the bunch


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ooh the new easter backdrops are prettyyy


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2021)

I love the new backdrops!!  
Also I’m laughing so hard at Jeremy’s screenshot,  that must have been a nightmare haha


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 2, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Ahh i love all of the kind people I've met on here! Thank you to a friend who bought a backdrop for me! (Leaving anonymous, incase they don't want to be tagged.) ❤


I think we might have the same amazing friend


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm glad to see that people like the backdrops. 

My avatar got a special makeover, courtesy of @Laudine, because we agreed Dave was looking just a little _too_ grungy for these spring-themed backdrops (even with his festive bunny ears).


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m loving how spring like it’s starting to look around here!


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 2, 2021)

backdrops are absolutely GORGEOUS. thank you vris, you did such a lovely job!! 

also yes, the cherry blossom tree is here!! my absolute favourite


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

The backgrounds look pretty, @Vrisnem! 
(Also I died laughing when the dark mode of tbt turned out to be a glitch, not an April fools joke)


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2021)

Does Vris do all the work?! Someone hire this man an assistant.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 2, 2021)

oak said:


> Does Vris do all the work?! Someone hire this man an assistant.


Ok, @Vrisnem, you can be my assistant. You get 30 tbt per week from me


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

The new backdrops look great.  Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2021)

Cherry blossom tree and cute backdrops?  This almost makes up for the damage my eyes took yesterday haha.  Good luck with the egg hunt tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ooh wow, Cherry Blossom Tree. I'm quite surprised it can stay for one more month, that's not how it works in real life/Animal Crossing games, but still.


----------



## Coach (Apr 2, 2021)

These backdrops are sweet!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

i just noticed the egg count from our profiles under our picture, is the egg hunt already out ?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Coach said:


> These backdrops are sweet!



The background you choose really suits you   also looks good with your collective line up


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Sara? said:


> i just noticed the egg count from our profiles under our picture, is the egg hunt already out ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> ...



The egg hunts starts tomorrow! It's just the staff getting things ready early.​


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 2, 2021)

Sara? said:


> i just noticed the egg count from our profiles under our picture, is the egg hunt already out ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> ...


egg hunt is starting tomorrow, on the 3rd!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> The egg hunts starts tomorrow! It's just the staff getting things ready early.​





Kirbyz said:


> egg hunt is starting tomorrow, on the 3rd!



Thank you guys!! i Cant wait hahaha Egg hunts give me mix feelings hahaha and my competitive side kicks in making me search everywhere hahah. Im so ready for tomorrow .

PS: @Kirbyz really like your signature very cutely, fitting and thematic


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 2, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Thank you guys!! i Cant wait hahaha Egg hunts give me mix feelings hahaha and my competitive side kicks in making me search everywhere hahah. Im so ready for tomorrow .
> 
> PS: @Kirbyz really like your signature, very cutely fitting and thematic


thank you so much!! @SpaceTokki77 people have been complimenting your beautiful art


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh these backdrops are so pretty! @Vrisnem you did an amazing job oh my goodness  I can’t decide if I want the cherry blossoms or a rainbow   the cherry blossoms will match my spring avatar set better but the rainbows are so cute


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

I am so excited and hopefully ready for the egg hunt. My nieces are over so I’m hoping I will have enough time to spend on it. Regardless, I am extremely excited since the last one was fun (in spite how hard I was hitting my head trying to figure them out ). 

The backdrops are so gorgeous—as always.  I’m torn on which one I’ll get.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks so much for the beautiful new backgrounds! Don’t know which one to get or if I should save what little tbt I have.
Also can’t wait for the egg hunt!


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm gonna miss the dark dust, to be honest.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2021)

OMG THE CHERRY BLOSSOM BACKDROP im dead
also excited for the egg hunt tomorrow!!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> OMG THE CHERRY BLOSSOM BACKDROP im dead
> also excited for the egg hunt tomorrow!!



The backdrop really suits your avatar and your line up very much


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2021)

I gasped when I saw the rainbow background! Dream come true  just wish it could stay forever!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 2, 2021)

cornimer said:


> I gasped when I saw the rainbow background! Dream come true  just wish it could stay forever!


omg its so cute, it rly brings out tads eyes


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 2, 2021)

Loving the new backdrops! I'm so hyped for this egg hunt, you've got no idea.


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2021)

THE RAINBOW BACKDROPS vris i could kiss u on ur forehead rn they’re so pretty-


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 2, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> OMG THE CHERRY BLOSSOM BACKDROP im dead
> also excited for the egg hunt tomorrow!!


Ahhh that backdrop looks so good with your pfp and lineup!!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m genuinely so excited for the egg hunt! The last time I participated was in 2016 so I’m really looking forward to seeing what it’s going to be like this time around. Thanks as always to the staff for planning such great events


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 2, 2021)

Kinda sad there's no actual-genuine-real non-fool dark theme D:

But the backdrop is cute!


----------



## Velo (Apr 2, 2021)

RIP everyone's eyes yesterday. 

Also well done Vrisnem! The backdrops are all absolutely gorgeous! 
I'm just enjoying reading through this thread and looking at everyone's backdrops, tbh. Not positive if I'll get one myself yet but I'm definitely very tempted by the Prismatic Glow.

I'm excited to try the egg hunt tomorrow!! I've been on this site for them before but never happened to be active when they were going on, so I'm gonna do my best!!


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 2, 2021)

I love the backdrops!! It was so hard to chose one!! Great job Vrisnem!! Hoppy Easter!!!


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2021)

Seven hours until the Easter Egg Hunt begins!

I'm not sure if my stomachache is down to nerves or too much caffeine...


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Seven hours until the Easter Egg Hunt begins!


How does egg hunts work? It may Midday for you guys, but it'll be midnight for me  
Hoping to still be able to participate even if I'm late


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2021)

CatladyNiesha said:


> How does egg hunts work? It may Midday for you guys, but it'll be midnight for me
> Hoping to still be able to participate even if I'm late


I'm in Europe so it'll be dinnertime for me. Maybe I'll eat rabbit. 

It will require deciphering clues to track down the eggs, so if it starts late at night for you then I would recommend getting some sleep and tackling the hunt tomorrow morning instead. Check out our *Halloweaster event* to see how it all works - the Easter egg hunt launching today will follow the exact same format.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Everything was white except the tree looked like this:


this looks like bliss

also, those rainbow backdrops are so ****ing gay, and I mean that as a compliment. great job, vris


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It will require deciphering clues to track down the eggs, *so if it starts late at night for you then I would recommend getting some sleep* and tackling the hunt tomorrow morning instead.


I'm going to stay up purely to read through the clues and then get angry at myself when I'm too tired to solve them


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I'm going to stay up purely to read through the clues and then get angry at myself when I'm too tired to solve them


That sounds like a very Prompto thing to do.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> That sounds like a very Prompto thing to do.


The answers will come to me, all in bullet time.


----------



## Mick (Apr 3, 2021)

Uh oh. Looks like I'm in debt

*


*


----------



## Milleram (Apr 3, 2021)

The new backdrops are all so nice! I had a hard time choosing, but I went with Prismatic Glow in the end.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 3, 2021)

the rainbow backdrops are great. i dont want to spend all my tbt this time, but its nice seeing them around the forum 

i think prismatic glow is my favorite


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2021)

So I finally decided on my backdrop, no regrets.


----------



## Sara? (Apr 3, 2021)

can backdrops be gifted ?


----------



## loveclove (Apr 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm in Europe so it'll be dinnertime for me. Maybe I'll eat rabbit.
> 
> It will require deciphering clues to track down the eggs, so if it starts late at night for you then I would recommend getting some sleep and tackling the hunt tomorrow morning instead. Check out our *Halloweaster event* to see how it all works - the Easter egg hunt launching today will follow the exact same format.


Ok, so I see I wont get any eggs lol seems really hard


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh, question, since I just noticed it was mentioned in this post: were the survey bells already distributed? I remember filling it out but cannot figure if I got bells or not. (Tbh I could have been too slow filling it out but just curious!)


----------

